# WS2008R2 hangs after first update



## firehawk1 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've NEVER had such an issue before. 



I currently have 2 physical systems.

I am trying to migrate over to the new system which has new hardware etc...



Currently my existing system is running absolutely fine. WS2008R2 EE 64bit with all updates. 

The drives are SATA (there are physical disks on the system and none of them are RAID)



my new system is using an Asus p6x58D-E mobo and has 1 SSD SATA as a bootable drive. I also have 3 other phyiscal disks on this system and one of them is a RAID0 (2x2TB non bootable).



after 3 days and nights of clean installation (as I thought I was doing something unsupported...which is a different scenario but this is not the issue currently) I still cannot figure out whats going on.



I install Windows on the SSD

I create the RAID0 system on the 2x2TB HDD

I install the drivers (chipset, graphics, mobo and SATA/RAID).

I then do Windows update.



it finds 92 updates + 1 update for the onboard LAN.

I install them but in the end it fails to install saying that there were installations in progress and should reboot to complete the updates.

So I reboot and it gets into Windows doing some configuring, and then it restarts again. Then it just says:



"Stage 3 of 3. Preparing to configure Windows. Do not turn off your computer



And the progress is just going round and round. The system is not locked or anything. 



Whats going on? This is a PLAIN VANILLA installation of Windows. No AV. no nothing.



if it helps, the new system has an i7 core Extreme 990x 3.46GHz gulftown CPU. right now, its just there... "configuring". 

Whats going on? how do I get to the bottom of this and have a safe clean installation of Windows? 



I'm already way behind due to failures of acronis backup &recover and their universal restore as that software is very very buggy and does not work and I have lost days rather than hours to try and restore my current system onto the new hardware and for it to rebuild the HAL so now im left with having to try and install a fresh copy of WS2008R2 and im stuck at doing the Windows updates! Never have I had such an issue. please advise!


----------



## jesseyoung (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

You said "trying to migrate over to the new system which has new hardware ", do you mean you want to use the existing system ,which means WS2008R2 EE 64bit , on the new hardware with the universal restore feature by Acronis?
But because of the failure of Acronis, you had to reinstall the OS directly on the new hardware SSD, is it like that, the general process?

For the loop of the reboot, you can refer to these link to see whether it helps:
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/microsof...date-stuck-in-restart-till-touch-console.aspx

http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/31ca7aee-2c6c-400c-aeee-bb00286d192a/
Good luck!


----------

